# Levo expert stock rear cassette



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

Sheared of 3 consecutive teeth on third smallest gear. Took bike to shop and they said I was not alone, they have seen that on other Levos including the local Specialized reps Levo. Shop said "new cassette under warranty we will do it right now". I suggested upgraded cassette that was on a carriage not pinned. I also asked for a Shimano XT cassette. They said no problem. The Roval hub is actually a rebadge DT Swiss hub. The stock Levo freehub is sram specific. So it was easy to swap out the freehub for a Shimano. 

Specialized warrantied all the parts and labor. I do not like specialized but I do like their warranty policies. The shifting is now much better...big difference. Old shifting was clunky now very smooth like it should be. 

Dean


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Haven't had an issue with mine yet but good to know. I'd love to know if the SRAM EX1 stuff is compatible with the Levo. If it is might consider upgrading to the EX1 Kit in the future.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I did that to an XT cassette some years back (actually sheared off four teeth, sans electric assistance). Also bent a couple cogs on XT cassettes back about that same time. At the suggestion of Big Bear Bikes, I switched to an LX cassette for several years and had no further failures. I have recently been back on XT cassettes for a few years and have yet to bend or otherwise wreck their latest iterations.

I believe bikes like the Levo will be finding some more areas that need improvement with regards to drivetrain parts.


----------

